# SAIA PCD3 Modelle teils NEU zu Verkaufen



## pete_colo_Sima (21 September 2009)

Habe noch 6 SAIA PCD3 Steuerungen, jeweils vollkommen OHNE Gebrauchsspuren, in TADELLOSEM Zustand !

*1. SAIA PCD3 M - Modell 5540*
BACnet fähiger Ethernet Controller mit USB Anschluss, Com Anschluss, S-Net, MPI und Profibus für 4 E/A Module mit bis zu 1023 E/A , frei Programmierbare CPU mit 1024KByte RAM und 1024KByte Flash integrierter WEBserver, RS485, RS232.

-> komplett mit 1 MB Flash Card Typ R500 für Backup des Anwenderprogramms und automatisches Laden.
-> sowie einer 4MB Flash Card mit Dateisystem Typ R550M04
-> und natürlich dem Batterie Modul mit neuer Varta CR2032
*komplett Betriebsbereit.*

2. Eine SAIA PCD3.T756 gebraucht, bis 64E/A mit Webserver und RS232
128KByte RAM, frei Programmierbare CPU
*komplett Betriebsbereit.*

3. Ein PCD3 Compact Typ: M2130V6 für maximal 38 E/A mit 512KByte Ram und 512 KB Flash integrierter USB Anschluss, WEBserver Ethernet Anschluss mit RS485 
*komplett Betriebsbereit.*



*Nun kommts: Alle gegen gutes Gebot abzugeben !!!*


----------

